# The Royal Mayan after 2013 ?



## JBRES1 (Nov 2, 2011)

Any word as to what will become of the Royal Mayan in 2013 ?
Will the Mayan still be a Royal Resort or not ?
When I spoke to a reservation person earlier this week, she told me not to worry, all will be fine.

Jim Breslin


----------



## pjrose (Nov 2, 2011)

The story keeps changing and as far as I know, nobody here knows.


----------



## craigchams (Nov 2, 2011)

I am at the Sands this week and at the orientation last Sunday someone asked if the Royal Mayan is going to be sold. Jorge Lopez, Guest Relations manager answerd the question and said yes it would be sold. I guess there is still time for Royal Resorts to change their position, but after what happened at Royal Cancun (VCI), I doubt it.


----------



## pjrose (Nov 3, 2011)

craigchams said:


> I am at the Sands this week and at the orientation last Sunday someone asked if the Royal Mayan is going to be sold. Jorge Lopez, Guest Relations manager answerd the question and said yes it would be sold. I guess there is still time for Royal Resorts to change their position, but after what happened at Royal Cancun (VCI), I doubt it.



Technically according to the contract it has to be sold for the best price, doesn't it?  But I don't think that prohibits the Royals from offering the best price to re-buy it if there are other offers, or if there are no other offers, keeping it.


----------



## craigchams (Nov 3, 2011)

I hope the Royal Mayan stays in the family, wouldn't be the same without it.


----------



## pjrose (Nov 3, 2011)

craigchams said:


> I hope the Royal Mayan stays in the family, wouldn't be the same without it.



Would you buy in if they offered that opportunity?  I would.


----------



## craigchams (Nov 3, 2011)

I don't own at the Mayan anymore. Purchased at the Mayan during construction in 1985 and was an owner for 8 years and left Royal resorts for a number of years after that. Bought at the Sands and then VCI in last few years. If I still owned M547 at the Mayan and was offered another 30 years, I would be interested.


----------



## KarenLK (Nov 4, 2011)

Craig - which weeks at VCI?


----------



## craigchams (Nov 4, 2011)

KarenLK said:


> Craig - which weeks at VCI?



Only 1 week, 47.


----------



## dennisokey (Nov 15, 2011)

*Gone, gone gone*

I asked that question today at RC. Latest news is only 20 percent of current members are willing to renew according to survey. So they are now saying it will be sold at auction.


----------



## islander222 (Nov 16, 2011)

I own two weeks at the Royal Mayan and have never been asked if I would renew.  I think there are a lot of rumors going around.


----------



## dennisokey (Nov 16, 2011)

Yes perplexing as no one I have talked to were in the survey!


----------



## alfie (Nov 17, 2011)

I received the survey several months ago.  It was entitled..Re: The Royal Mayan...What will happen after the 30 year Membership..It was long, involved and very confusing.  Seemingly the same questions where asked over and over again with subtle changes.  But, basically they were asking if you would buy again for 30 more years, would you buy again for 10 more years, would you buy a unit outright (like a condo ownership) or would you simply take the residual and run.  They floated some numbers, which gave the impression that hardly any residual would be available.  Apparently yet another survey is in the works.  I received an e-mail indicating that it should arrive any day now.


----------



## Carolyn (Nov 17, 2011)

A lot of these surveys went to spam folders.


----------



## alfie (Nov 17, 2011)

Yes, they did go to spam, so this time they are warning us to look for the following e-mail address and add it to your address book so that it does not go to spam.  It is royal.resorts@confirmit.mrops.net    Then again, who knows what the survey is all about, it simply could be a food and service item.


----------



## Jennie (Dec 17, 2011)

I previously owned weeks at VCI and "cashed out" rather than re-up when the RTU expired in, I think, 2007. Through the years I owned, I was told that the initial purchase price was being held in escrow in a secure, interest bearing bank account in Mexico. This, combined with some monies withheld from the annual maintenance fees paid, was supposed to insure that there would be enough funds available to return the original purchase price to owners who chose not to renew their ownership. It worked out fine for me when VCI's date arrived when the original contract expired.. I was surprised at how many people purchased new memberships rather than "take the money and run".

Is there not sufficient escrow funds to pay the owners who wish to bail out?


----------



## moonlightgraham (Dec 17, 2011)

When we had lunch with our Host on our recent Thanksgiving week trip the status of the Mayan was one question I asked. He stated in unequivocal terms that  they would not be bidding on the Mayan. He said they are completely focused (staff and financially) on marketing the Grand Residences, and selling out the Hacienda. He seemed to imply, without saying it, that the decision to re-up the VCI was not the most financially astute corporate decision and they were not going to repeat the mistake. 

I, like most others here, love the Tri's and will hate to see the Mayan leave, but it really looks like that will be the case. I left the lunch with the distinct feeling that there would be no 11th hour change of heart on this one. Kinda sad, really.


----------



## pjrose (Dec 17, 2011)

Jennie said:


> Is there not sufficient escrow funds to pay the owners who wish to bail out?



My understanding is that the funds to repay the original interval owners at VCI came from reselling the units, rather than from escrow   

As far as the Mayan and other Royals go, I never heard that the money was in escrow, but that the actual amount of return to the owners would depend on the actual selling price minus taxes, legal and sales fees, and so forth.  They would get the original purchase price IF the selling price minus fees was sufficient.  

The assumption at the time was that of course real estate would continue to skyrocket....but it doesn't seem to have done so.


----------



## tonyg (Dec 17, 2011)

The sale, if it happens, will be in January 2014 according to my old membership agreement. I tend to think that a decision is not solid, but rather that sales personnel would say it was since they have other properties to sell.


----------



## alfie (Dec 17, 2011)

The assumption at the time was that of course real estate would continue to skyrocket....but it doesn't seem to have done so.[/QUOTE]

The prices listed at the Grand Residences, $ 800,000 USD and up (and you have no say as to the color of the drapes) seem to imply that Royals management does indeed believe that real estate in Mexico has skyrocketed... my investment of $10,000 at the Royal Mayan must have increased somewhat in 30 years if you follow any logic...but, they seem unwilling to pay..there seems to be a contradiction here.


----------



## geoffb (Dec 17, 2011)

Jennie said:


> Through the years I owned, I was told that the initial purchase price was being held in escrow in a secure, interest bearing bank account in Mexico.


Read the contracts, the residual rights were always based on a future sale of the resort at market value. There is no mention of funds in escrow.


----------



## pjrose (Dec 18, 2011)

alfie said:


> The assumption at the time was that of course real estate would continue to skyrocket....but it doesn't seem to have done so.



The prices listed at the Grand Residences, $ 800,000 USD and up (and you have no say as to the color of the drapes) seem to imply that Royals management does indeed believe that real estate in Mexico has skyrocketed... my investment of $10,000 at the Royal Mayan must have increased somewhat in 30 years if you follow any logic...but, they seem unwilling to pay..there seems to be a contradiction here.[/QUOTE]

True, but then why couldn't they sell VCI at the expected profit?  They couldn't pay back the original owners without reselling intervals to others and even then repaying over a multi-year period.


----------



## andycancun (Dec 28, 2011)

*Re Mayan*

There are no easy answers to the Mayan situation...as an owner at several Royals properties (the Mayan is one), I´d also love to buy back if given the opportunity. Of course i´m not naive enough to think that if it were re-sold it would be for the same $ I originally paid or anything close. 

In the end, I believe the company will honor its contract, I´ll eventually get my residuals and I´ll remember I had a bunch of years of great vacations at a great resort to show for it. I didn't buy to make money, and I feel I got my money's worth. I have two other weeks (one at Haciendas), and inasmuch as we love the feel of the three resorts together, if the Mayan sells, it sells. Time will tell, right?


----------



## papeterie (Dec 30, 2011)

*RM Trust expiration*

Some close friends were at RM last week and were told that it will be sold to the highest bidder.  No new news there.  There has been a lot of conversation as to the trust ending date.  I was told by ISCO a few weeks ago that the actual ending date of the trust is 12/28/2013.  According to them, that means I can use my week 51 but not 52.  ISCO also indicated that we will find out nothing until mid-2012, so, once again, it's anyone's guess.


----------



## Ellis2ca (Jan 1, 2012)

*Absolutely Confident that it will remain a Royal Resort*



papeterie said:


> Some close friends were at RM last week and were told that it will be sold to the highest bidder.  No new news there.  There has been a lot of conversation as to the trust ending date.  I was told by ISCO a few weeks ago that the actual ending date of the trust is 12/28/2013.  According to them, that means I can use my week 51 but not 52.  ISCO also indicated that we will find out nothing until mid-2012, so, once again, it's anyone's guess.



I have never been mistaken in my predictions and in my absolute confidence in the honesty of the Royal Resorts Developers to do what is right to the members... (eg, what would happen at V.C.I....) so here is what I say: 

It doesn't make ECONOMIC SENSE to sell the Royal Mayan to a third party.   

The BEST OPTION for the DEVELOPERS is to make sure that everybody gets their residuals if they want to opt out, or to rebuy if they want to re-buy.

Their most economically sensible plan would be to refix the Royal Mayan, and resell it as timeshares of the Royal Resorts again.   

The Royal Mayan is on prime property: it is on the best beach in CanCun, and it has many many thousands of fans who ALREADY KNOW IT and who will be HAPPY to buy.   It should sell much better and faster than V.C.I. because it is on the best beach in CanCun, and because the Royal Mayan is truly beautiful, and many people know it. 

Nobody will be scammed... If you want your money back, it will come from the next person who will buy, with a profit to the developers.  

So everybody will get their residual value back, as expected, and similar to what they did at V.C.I.... 

Whoever said that the developers LOST at V.C.I.?  They haven't LOST money.   It is a great property, and it is selling out, slowly but surely.   The best weeks are always the easiest part to sell, and the end is always the slowest and most difficult part to sell... but it will surely sell out 100% eventually, without any doubt.   And the same will be true of the Royal Mayan, without any doubt.

The Royal Mayan will NOT be sold to anybody else, and it will continue to be a Royal Resort.   Scratch whatever the salesmen tell you.  That is all ridiculous sales talk and I am sure it is NOT the official word.

And I will bet that we will be able to use week 51, and also week 52... Why?  Because it is LOGICAL... and the Royal Resort Developers are known to be astute and LOGICAL businessmen.  They certainly won't want to RENT all the Villas to tourists (but if they want to and if they can do it, they have the right to do it... if the contract ends on Dec. 27... they will have to pay all the maintainance fees, too... They make a PROFIT when we pay maintainance fees, in which case they will LOSE THAT PROFIT.)

I think we might even be able to use our weeks again in 2014, if we pay our maintainance fee, and if that particular Villa-week has not already been resold.

But... it might be closed for extensive repairs, as occurred at V.C.I.  The swimming pools will surely have heating installed, and the Villas will be revamped and redecorated extensively, with more luxurious furniture... The price of renewal might be a lot higher than at V.C.I., but on the other hand, if the price is too high, many who would have decided to renew might decide to receive the residual value...

I have spoken.  - Ellis


----------



## pjrose (Jan 1, 2012)

Ellis, I certainly hope you're right!
PJ


----------



## gmdds1 (Jan 18, 2012)

On this thread everyone is only guessing as to when usage of the Mayan will cease.  I own week 4 at the Mayan and my contract states that I will have usage of my unit, week 4, 2014 (1/25/14 - 2/1/14).   (That will be my last week 4 usage)

I will consider buying back in, but have never rec'd any so-called survey nor ever rec'd any information from the Royals as of yet.  However, if the residuals are messed with and/or not paid in full.....I would predict a major drop in other Royals values.


----------



## Ellis2ca (Jan 21, 2012)

*"If the residuals are messed with and/or not paid..."*



gmdds1 said:


> > if the residuals are messed with and/or not paid in full.....I would predict a major drop in other Royals values.



That is precisely why the residuals will not be messed with and/or not paid in full.   

The developers have the BEST REPUTATION in the timeshare industry, not only for running 6 great resorts in a manner that NOBODY ELSE in the industry does, (fixed weeks, fixed villas, no hanky panky with "points" which allows them to sell more than 100% of their property... residual values... they help you to sell your timeshare, if you want to sell it... etc...) but also because (to the surprise of all who said it wouldn't happen...) they ALREADY PAID the residual values at Vacation Clubs... 

NOTE: I, myself, got $34,500 residuals, which I chose to reinvest in three duplex Villas for another 30 years... I could have received the $34,500 cash, (I think they repaid those who chose to receive their residuals in three years) all in peak peak season (Christmas and New Year)... The renewal cost me $13,000 for all three duplex villas, and I make a profit renting them out.

And they are not going to throw it down the drain.

What do the developers want?  They want to get THEIR SHARE OF THE PIE...  

And they won't get their share of the pie if we don't get ours, first.

When THEY wrote the contract, they wrote that WE GET the first part of the pie... they don't get a nickle, unless WE get paid 100% of our residual value.

So you CAN  BE 100% CERTAIN that they will NOT sell the Royal Mayan for $40,000,000 or any such sum that would not be enough to pay US our residual values FIRST... 

And HOW can they do that?  They cannot sell the Royal Mayan as a whole, to somebody else, because they will never get paid enough to pay us all our residual value... So they have to sell it as timeshare AGAIN.

STOP WORRYING about them pulling a fast stunt... they have NEVER played a dirty trick on us, and I am sure they are not planning to start now.   Did we EVER get a "special assessment" on top of the maintainance fees?  Not even AFTER HURRICANE WILMA, which caused considerable damage (but not "serious" damage at any of the 5 Royal Resorts... Serious damage caused to the Fiesta Americanas... Hilton... Hyatt... Omni... Marriott... etc.)   

They wrote the contract with our best interest in their mind.  And the BEST STUNT they can pull (again) is for ALL OF US to get our residual value, and THEN THEY WILL GET an equal part, AFTER we have gotten our part... 

The ONLY way to do that is to RESELL IT AS A TIMESHARE AGAIN.   

When they built the Royal Mayan, they BORROWED MONEY FROM MEMBERS of Vacation Clubs and they built the Royal Mayan and gave the persons who lent them money either their money back with a very high interest rate, or they could buy with a very good discount.   They had what they called "investor special" which is the F building, which was sold dirt cheap, and I am sure anybody who bought there has made an excellent investment.   

This time around, they don't have to borrow money.  The buildings are all there, they have been improved since we received them 30 years ago, and maintainance is perfect.  Maybe they will renovate a bit, and surely the swimming pools will be heated, and the Villas redecorated, perhaps the drainage and some infrastructure will be repaired, but in essence, it is all there.... This time around they already have thousands of people who KNOW THEM and are willing to buy, and their reputation is as perfect as it can be.  

If each week sells for more than twice the residual value, there is nothing difficult to understand about the math: there will be money for us to get our residual value half, and the developers will get their share, too.   My week 52 has a residual value of $12,000 and I am PRETTY SURE that it will re-sell for much more than $24,000... So I am VERY SURE that I will receive my $12,000.

So DON'T EVEN THINK "If the residuals are messed with and/or not paid..." because it is not an option for the developers.

Ellis


----------



## Phydeaux (Jan 21, 2012)

Forgive me for stating the obvious, but for any sale to take place, there must be a buyer(s) willing to pay the negotiated selling price. 

Members of the Royal Mayan will be given a choice at the end of the term, 1. reinvest in another term or 2. cash out. I have zero data other than intestinal feedback to support this, but I would predict the majority will choose to cash out. If more members choose to cash out, the resort will be sold to the highest bidder. The question then is, in today's market, and given the surplus of TS units in Cancun, who is going to buy the Royal Mayan at a pice that will support members investment payout, plus _developer fees_? 

In the case of VCI, the majority of members expressed they would reinvest, but in the end, many backed out of their end of the deal, and chose instead to cash out. The RR management have learned from this experience, and won't be fooled again. Expect a different scenario to play out at the Royal Mayan.


----------



## gmdds1 (Jan 21, 2012)

Let's hope you're correct.

Why were those at VCI who wanted their residual cash paid over 3 years vs. written a check.  It seems that that could have been handled better, especially with 30 years to plan for that eventual obligation....the same thing will go for the Mayan (however, we don't yet know how the Mayan will be handled).

I have enjoyed all my Royals through the years and will certainly look to "re-up", depending on the offer.


----------



## Phydeaux (Jan 21, 2012)

gmdds1 said:


> Let's hope you're correct.
> 
> Why were those at VCI who wanted their residual cash paid over 3 years vs. written a check.  It seems that that could have been handled better, especially with 30 years to plan for that eventual obligation....the same thing will go for the Mayan (however, we don't yet know how the Mayan will be handled).
> 
> I have enjoyed all my Royals through the years and *will certainly look to "re-up*", depending on the offer.



Times have changed. Again, there's a surplus of TS units in Cancun and the Riviera Maya. When you can rent any week you wish for less than the cost of the annual maintenance fee, it surprises me that anyone would be happy to shell out a large sum of money to purchase, then pay annual maintenance fees on top of that. The only benefit I see for members, if it even is one, is that they know what villa they'll be checking into. That's it.

But hey, to each their own.


----------



## gmdds1 (Jan 21, 2012)

*"depending on the offer"*


----------



## Phydeaux (Jan 21, 2012)

gmdds1 said:


> Let's hope you're correct.
> 
> *Why were those at VCI who wanted their residual cash paid over 3 years vs. written a check.*  It seems that that could have been handled better, especially with 30 years to plan for that eventual obligation....the same thing will go for the Mayan (however, we don't yet know how the Mayan will be handled).
> 
> I have enjoyed all my Royals through the years and will certainly look to "re-up", depending on the offer.



The answer is in my post, above.


----------



## pjrose (Jan 21, 2012)

gmdds1 said:


> Let's hope you're correct.
> 
> *Why were those at VCI who wanted their residual cash paid over 3 years vs. written a check.*  It seems that that could have been handled better, especially with 30 years to plan for that eventual obligation....the same thing will go for the Mayan (however, we don't yet know how the Mayan will be handled).
> 
> I have enjoyed all my Royals through the years and will certainly look to "re-up", depending on the offer.



I believe it was because they needed to raise cash with resales in order to pay back those who wanted out.


----------



## Phydeaux (Jan 21, 2012)

gmdds1 said:


> .....Why were those at VCI who wanted their residual cash paid over 3 years vs. written a check.  .....



"In the case of VCI, the majority of members expressed they would reinvest, but in the end, many backed out of their end of the deal, and chose instead to cash out"


----------



## gejone (Feb 26, 2012)

I'm new to the Royals as I traded in to the Royal Mayan and arrived on Feb. 25, 2012. Today we took a tour and they mentioned how the RM would be closing in 2013. I had a disussion with one of the senior guides and he advised me the RM would be sold to the highest bidder. They will follow the procedure called for within the orignial contract. More than likely, they can't guarantee this, each owner would receive their initial investment plus a percentage of any money left after that computation. The contract ties their hands and like the OP said, they have their hands filled with other properties to sell. So far we are really impressed with the RM, it's helps we're in the M building, ocean front. We will trade back to a Royal on our next trip to Cancun.


----------



## pjrose (Feb 26, 2012)

gejone said:


> I'm new to the Royals as I traded in to the Royal Mayan and arrived on Feb. 25, 2012. Today we took a tour and they mentioned how the RM would be closing in 2013. I had a disussion with one of the senior guides and he advised me the RM would be sold to the highest bidder. They will follow the procedure called for within the orignial contract. More than likely, they can't guarantee this, each owner would receive their initial investment plus a percentage of any money left after that computation. The contract ties their hands and like the OP said, they have their hands filled with other properties to sell. So far we are really impressed with the RM, it's helps we're in the M building, ocean front. We will trade back to a Royal on our next trip to Cancun.



It's good to hear that you like the Royals and have a chance to enjoy the Mayan!  Don't miss the Mexican buffet and dance show at the Palapa on Monday, and be sure to wander through all the Tris as well.


----------



## goodjobwm (Feb 27, 2012)

I'm considering trading an II week to stay at ROYAL MAYAN.
Among all The ROYAL Resorts (CANCUN, CARIBBEAN, ISLANDER, MAYAN, SAND),  would the Royal Mayan be the best of all ? 
If it's a traded week, can we sign up for all-inclusive ? is it expensive ?
We're a family of 5, 2 teenagers and a little toddler.

Thanks in advance for any feedback


----------



## moonlightgraham (Feb 27, 2012)

goodjobwm said:


> I'm considering trading an II week to stay at ROYAL MAYAN.
> Among all The ROYAL Resorts (CANCUN, CARIBBEAN, ISLANDER, MAYAN, SAND),  would the Royal Mayan be the best of all ?
> If it's a traded week, can we sign up for all-inclusive ? is it expensive ?
> We're a family of 5, 2 teenagers and a little toddler.
> ...



The Royals are not all-inclusive but the Tri's do offer a variety of restaurants on the three properties (and bars too!) with the charges being assessed to your account, which you settle-up at week's end. 

That being said, I suggest  listing all three properties (RM,RC, RI) in your II request to improve your chances of getting filled as all three are very similar plus you'll be able to use the facilities at all three no matter which villa you are assigned to. All three resorts pools have nice shallow childrens areas for the toddlers (RI has a separate kiddie pool) and plenty of sunning and "showing off" areas for the teens. It's a great place and again I wouldn't limit your request to the Mayan, go for all three to improve your chances! 

The Sands and Royal Cancun are standalone and nice properties and many here will swear they are their favorites with the Sands having a noticeably large contingent of rabid fans. And you may want to add the Sands to the list of requested resorts. It's the newest of the Cancun properties and nice but it always seemed to lack a little of the charm that the Tri's have in abundunce, but that's just my opinion.


----------



## gejone (Feb 27, 2012)

We've walked thru all three resorts and from the pool deck they all pretty much look the same. The Mayan pool is not heated, but it is pretty close to the Carbbean pool which is. All of the units in all three resorts are two bedrooms. I would definitely suggest a 2 bed for your crew. The one bedroom has two Murphy beds in the living room and cribs are available. None of the Royals are all inclusive. There is a small grocery market on site and the prices aren't bad. Walmart is a 30 min. bus ride. The bus system is very easy. It's 8.5 pesos, about $.75 vs. a $12 cab ride. We've waited more than 5 min. for a bus. You will have a full kitchen so if you want to save money on food, it is very easy. We've really enjoyed the Royals and will come back to one of them on the next trip. 

One of the TUG reviews said the Mayan is dated, maybe in some units, mine is definitely not. Some don't like the Mexican style and that may look dated to some. 

Enjoy


----------



## goodjobwm (Feb 28, 2012)

gejone said:


> We've walked thru all three resorts and from the pool deck they all pretty much look the same. The Mayan pool is not heated, but it is pretty close to the Carbbean pool which is. All of the units in all three resorts are two bedrooms. I would definitely suggest a 2 bed for your crew. The one bedroom has two Murphy beds in the living room and cribs are available. None of the Royals are all inclusive. There is a small grocery market on site and the prices aren't bad. Walmart is a 30 min. bus ride. The bus system is very easy. It's 8.5 pesos, about $.75 vs. a $12 cab ride. We've waited more than 5 min. for a bus. You will have a full kitchen so if you want to save money on food, it is very easy. We've really enjoyed the Royals and will come back to one of them on the next trip.
> 
> One of the TUG reviews said the Mayan is dated, maybe in some units, mine is definitely not. Some don't like the Mexican style and that may look dated to some.
> 
> Enjoy



Thanks guys.  It'll be our first trip to Mexico. So, I'll probably go with all-in-inclusive deal in Mexico.


----------



## pjrose (Feb 29, 2012)

goodjobwm said:


> I'm considering trading an II week to stay at ROYAL MAYAN.
> Among all The ROYAL Resorts (CANCUN, CARIBBEAN, ISLANDER, MAYAN, SAND),  would the Royal Mayan be the best of all ?
> If it's a traded week, can we sign up for all-inclusive ? is it expensive ?
> We're a family of 5, 2 teenagers and a little toddler.
> ...



If you do decide on one of the Royals, either choose one of the Tri-Royals (Caribbean, Mayan, Islander) OR the Sands OR the Royal Cancun.  The Tris are interconnected and it makes little difference where you sleep - the layout is basically the same in all villas, and you can and should wander among them and use all the facilities.  There are more restaurants and pool areas to choose among than at the others.

The Sands is newer and a bit more upscale, some prefer it, some don't.  Research it on this forum.

The Royal Cancun is formerly VCI (Vacation Clubs Internaçional); very very quiet, shallow flat water - again, some prefer it, some don't, and read the reviews as well as look on this forum.

The teens will likely prefer the Sands or the Tris (ANY of the Tris - but "teen central" is the pool volleyball net at the Caribbean, it attracts teens and adults from all three resorts).  The shallow beach at the Cancun would be great for the toddler, but I'm afraid the teens wouldn't like it as much.  All the Royals have kiddie pools; the one at the Caribbean is best - biggest and has an Island.


----------



## CoteauPlatte (Feb 29, 2012)

*Question about which Royal to choose*

I agree with PJRose - all the Royals are great but your choice depends on your family group. My family has owned units at VCI since 1979 so my children --youngest is now 30 -- loved VCI when they were little, loved the Tri-Royals when they were teenagers, and now they love VCI again since they have small children. 

By the way, although the Tri-Royals have much more activity for teenagers and young adults, I never noticed that the social lives of my children or our cousins suffered by being at VCI. The fact that there were not as many young adults seemed to make it easier to form a small group. This also encouraged them to make friends with members from Merida and other areas of Mexico.


----------

